# Hello, I are newb



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Welcome, some pretty good stuff on your blog


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

thanks man.. we are really trying to focus in more of an adventure sharing format and get other average joes out there to contribute as well.. we'll see what happens with that?

we're just a bunch of kooky old dudes enjoying the snowy mountain fun and sharing it with video's pictures and stories.
no pro's just bro's..


----------

